# Adoptions



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

We had a record number of adoptions yesterday.
3 cats went off to thier new forever homes including one i thought would never get a home. 
We only have 3 left up for adoption and we had an email this morning about one of them. 

It makes it all worthwhile when you get guestbook messages like this one.....

Name: jacqui 
Welcome Page: http://http://www.elkhoundzhaan.com 
Country: UK Date: 24 Mar 2009 20:39:13 GMT

Comment: I just got off the phone from my mum. she is over the moon with Millie. 
I am her other daughter Jacqui sister of Bobby's new mum. thank you for putting a smile back on my mums face. 
Millie will be spoiled rotten . I could hear her purring down the phone  and it's great that my sister has Bobby. 
her cat will love having a friend again. you do a wonderful job. Thank you again. Jacqui xxx 

This did make me cry, soppy old begger me lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Aww, that is such good news!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ahh well done Purrfect, you should be really proud of yourself. 

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Excellent news


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just Brill!!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw just read this - - you must be so proud

D xxx


----------



## timang (Apr 1, 2009)

congratulations!
:thumbup:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

great news. we still have loads to re home and getting more and more in nearly everyday at the moment so so sad


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Kelly Joy if you have any Kitty's that are children friendly ( mine are 7 years and 10 years old and know how to behave around cats ) and kitty friendly with my 5 that are 9 months old please let me know i have room for more !!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

fantastic News - Well Done!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

kelly-joy said:


> great news. we still have loads to re home and getting more and more in nearly everyday at the moment so so sad


We have a waiting list for older cats or groups of 2 or 3 cats.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)




----------

